# snowshoe question



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey guys I was able to get my hands on a nice pair of large wooden snowshoe's but the problem is the straps for strapping into your boots are gone. Is there any way to put modern bindings on old wooden snowshoes? I want to use them but don't want to have old straps on them that you have to tie in and out of. I really want to figure this out because the last time I went up to ND with my smaller aluminum ones I thought I was going to die of exhaustion out there because I sank in so far on every step. I figure the bigger wooden ones would be much better right? More surface area so I'll fall through less. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

http://fabersnowshoes.com/pls/prod_prod ... cce=PUBLIC


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I made the binding for my snow shoes from this thread

Find some farmer who's got some junk inner tubes and there's your bindings.

ETA...

If you get wood and rawhide shoes, plan on dousing them with polyurethane at the end of the season when you are done with them. Especially if you use them a lot.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you made a good choice on the wooden ones. more floataton and WAY more quite, should be able to get bindings from Iverson of any other company that sells wood ones


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

bearhunter said:


> you made a good choice on the wooden ones. more floataton and WAY more quite, should be able to get bindings from Iverson of any other company that sells wood ones


 Would the bindings be like the old school leather ones, or could I get quick release ones like the ones you'd find on the aluminum ones?


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I use the black strap jobs on my woodies.Easy to adjust and work fine/low cost.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

jonnyr7 said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > you made a good choice on the wooden ones. more floataton and WAY more quite, should be able to get bindings from Iverson of any other company that sells wood ones
> ...


I have found the inner tube bindings work as nice as the quick release ones. With the added benefit of having not" space" when you stack the shoes like buckles will give you. Like pulling on a pair of over shoes only easier


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

DO A INTERNET SEARCH FOR BOB MAKI SNOWSHOE BINDINGS.


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

bearhunter said:


> you made a good choice on the wooden ones. more floataton and WAY more quite, should be able to get bindings from Iverson of any other company that sells wood ones


I'm looking at picking up a different set of snowshoes as well and am looking at both the aluminum Canadian military variety as well as traditional wooden ones. Bearhunter, I can see wooden type being more quiet (at least when I consider the aluminum ones I have although mine don't have webbing, they're more of a solid plastic) but would the wooden ones have that much more flotation than aluminum-framed ones with webbing?

Also, the bindings are at the top of my list because I don't have to walk very long to each set. Would there be an issue with rubber bindings getting stiff when the thermometer drops to -25C or do they stay pliable?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

My inner tubes are always pliable,


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.pilgrimsnow.com/

These are the ones I use, quick on and off. You can find them on ebay for a lil savings.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Here is a link to some bindings that I bought last winter for my US Army Magnesium snowshoes.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... s+bindings

I was trying to find the Bob Maki rubber ones but could not. So I got these. I really like these ones. Pros are that they are VERY stable and your foot stays aligned awesome with the snowshoe. The binding also secures crazy tight to your snowshoes. I hunt with two guys who use the Bob Makis and I know that while they can snowshoe up faster than me, I have seen them bite it and fall a lot more than I have because their feet can pivot left and right.

A con of the ones I got is that during a long day calling the ankle strap can freeze up and be hard to tighten. This of course isn't an issue with the Makis.

But I really like the bindings, and I am going to keep using them. I have since replaced the boot lace that comes with them with 550 paracord. I have found that this does not freeze up as much.

I also made a little binding "repair kit" I keep with me in my Eberlestock pack. It's got a few extra buckles, some paracord, and some zip ties for a quick fix. One of the members last year told me how he had a buckle break a mile from the truck and had to snowshoe on ONE shoe all the way back. That would suck!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Bob Maki bindings available through Sportsmans Guide....

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/n ... x?a=496288


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

AdamFisk said:


> Bob Maki bindings available through Sportsmans Guide....
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/n ... x?a=496288


Dang.....

For $35 I'd be able to put Bob Maki bindings on my snow shoes for about 50 years.

Talk to a local tire shop and see if they have some junk inner tubes. That's all those things are.

Get a decent pair of kitchen scissors to cut em and you are golden. From toe to heel it needs to be about 13" long and as wide as the shoe.

The hole opening needs to be as large as the boot around your ankle.

Or you can make this style.
http://www.woodex-meco.com/snowshoes.php

If you are really gumptious, try this out.
http://www.gec-bsa.org/fs/page/000734/b ... es1998.pdf

I found them here.
http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_7157622_make- ... shoes.html

ETA:
http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... 607/2.html


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Good post famerj!


----------

